# Walstad style tank - which critters?



## leemonk (21 Jun 2012)

Hey,

I am about to start my Walstad style tank..... eu naturale (or something like that).

I have read in various forums about what other fauna to have in the tank to keep the fish company. I am looking for a range of snails, shrimp and worms (yes, I head they were useful too) to keep in my tank.

The only things I really know about snails is that they were frowned upon in more 'scaped' tanks, however as I am not going for that I understand that they would be highly benefical (trumpet snails I think I read).

Can I have your suggestions ...... and.... if you could take time to explain why that would be great too - as I want to understand, not just know, why I should have these things in my tank.

Thanks.

Lee


----------



## sr20det (22 Jun 2012)

I like Red Ramshorn Snail, think they look pretty cool for a snail.  i didnt have many, but that soon changes, bloody eggs everywhere.

EDIT: Pic


----------



## johnski (22 Jun 2012)

Horned Nerites look quite good as far as snails go.


----------



## leemonk (22 Jun 2012)

Are all snails and shrimp compatible with eachother? I mean will larger shrimp eat the smaller ones etc etc.


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 Jun 2012)

I have always used the stock algae munching critters; Amano shrimps and Ottos, both do well in Walstad type tanks. I tend to stay away from deliberately purchasing snails since the little blighters usually end up in my tank anyway.


----------



## Liam (24 Jun 2012)

Malaysian trumpet snails are generally considered useful as they burrow and turn over the soil. They don’t eat live plants and eat leftover food.  Ramshorns don’t eat live plants and do a bit of cleaning up so if you like them you could add them too. I don’t know what worms would survive with fish. Shrimp are good for keeping the plants clean and keeping algae at bay. They are especially good at keeping moss clean all their activity means that dirt does not get trapped in the moss.


----------

